# Форум на русском языке  > Угрозы информационной безопасности  > Спам и мошенничество в сети  >  [email protected]_com

## killcomp

Добрый день, недавно в офисе один сотрудник запустил шифровальщика и зашифровал файлов на 750 евро, но боится отправлять деньги, так как не факт что пришлют дешифратор! Решили попробовать на виртуалке зашифровать им же 3-4 тыс файлов на сумму примерно 10 евро, связаться с мошенниками выкупить дешифратор и им расшифровать все файлы которые на 750 евро. Как думаете это возможно?

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## thyrex

Ключ шифрования, а следовательно и дешифровки, другой будет. Так что это не вариант

----------

